# Automator : dézinguer un fichier dans un paquet



## french-petzouille (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Soit une application  nommée "Lambda" que tout un chacun peut installer sur son mac
Un installeur la place dans le dossier Applications

Comment,  avec Automator, faire en sorte qu'un fichier "mdk5" situé dans le  paquet de l'application ( niveau Lambda/Contents/MacOS/mdk5 ) soit  supprimé ?
Ce fichier mdk5 se nomme toujours de la même façon.

l'ideal serait que le script ne demande rien. On le lance et il dézingue ce fichier situé dans les entrailles de l'appli Lambda.

Comment  faire en sorte que ce script soit efficace aussi sur mon autre mac qui  porte un disque dur au nom différent . Le path pour arriver au fichier a  supprimer est donc différent. Seuls sont en commun Lambda/ Contents/  MacOS /mdk5

Je vous remercie pour vos pistes​


----------



## edd72 (18 Octobre 2010)

Pas besoin du nom du DD dans le chemin.

En shell, / est la racine. /Applications/Lambda*.app*/Contents/MacOS/mdk5 est ton fichier sur tes deux machine. Une application .app est juste un répertoire (avec une hierarchie interne), accède à ton fichier comme si c'était un répertoire.


----------



## french-petzouille (18 Octobre 2010)

merci pour cette info.

Ne maitrisant pas cet Automator, peux tu m'aiguiller sur les éléments à prendre pour confectionner ce script ?
merci


----------

